# things are on the mend!!!



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

A few weeks ago i sent a thread about divorce help and marriage failure. I never thought it was possible for me and my h to still be together as at the time i had made up my mind that i didnt want anything to do with him but for the past few days things have really changed we both are getting help from counsellors and he is getting his own help which has changed his way of thinking i didnt realise before that most of the arguments we had wasnt just him i also had a part to play in it and it wasnt a small part neither. For all the people out there having problems with their relationships or marriage dont give up hopethings changed for me and im more happer now then i have been in long time.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

s.k said:


> A few weeks ago i sent a thread about divorce help and marriage failure. I never thought it was possible for me and my h to still be together as at the time i had made up my mind that i didnt want anything to do with him but for the past few days things have really changed we both are getting help from counsellors and he is getting his own help which has changed his way of thinking i didnt realise before that most of the arguments we had wasnt just him i also had a part to play in it and it wasnt a small part neither. For all the people out there having problems with their relationships or marriage dont give up hopethings changed for me and im more happer now then i have been in long time.



Can only say...... YAY!!


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

So happy for you both...keep working on it, and keep us updated. This is awesome to hear reconciliation/forgiveness...it gives me hope.


----------



## Bluemoon7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad you are getting help! Hope things work out well for you.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

s.k said:


> he is getting his own help which has changed his way of thinking i didnt realise before that most of the arguments we had wasnt just him i also had a part to play in it and it wasnt a small part neither.


:smthumbup: that's great! my H and i go to separate counselor's. I also thought all the problems were my H's until i went to counseling and realized i was contributing a lot too. Just dont stop going once things are going well.


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. Yeah tings are still great we are both able to talk to each other openly its great. Before i used to get angry with confrontation i just couldnt face it but now i find it easier if he has a problem or just generally wants to talk to me we both sit down and talk its great. Never give up on your marriage theres always a way to make it work and its worth it


----------

